# Using nature for Leaf Litter?



## ibytencode (Mar 25, 2012)

Alright, I don't want to spend 3-7 dollars a bag for dead leaves when I have an entire forest near/behind/around my house. No need for it. Only thing is, I don't have magnolia around my house, those are at my work. So I'm comprising a list of trees/bushes at my house, some of which I know, some I do not. I'd like to know if I can use these as leaf litter for darts &/or bug cultures. These trees are not treated with pesticides nor are they fertilized. If anyone has any knowledge on these or can name them that would be great!

1: This tree is outside my house, about ~35ft tall, ~5" in diameter. 


















2: This is a tree I suppose, grows more like a vine. Has long bead like purple/white flowers during the spring. Large seed pods (brown and leathery pods ~7").


















3: The next one is a fig tree, I'd would rather not use these leaves, however, during the fall they all fall off and decompose really quick. I thought this would make a great bug culture leaf litter when the fall comes around. Oh and the fruit makes great human treats when those come around 


















4: This tree looks a lot like tree #1 but the leaves have more distinct shape. If they are the same, disregard this one. I'm not a herbalist at all. I'm surprised my fig trees survive year to year =(


















5. This is a common tree here in Georgia, but I don't know what it is. I have like 6 of these around the house and they are ripe for the picking! 


















Let me know if I can use these guys or not. I'd like to not just used dwarf magnolia leaves because I need smaller leaf litter to feed my bugs and to decompose a little faster than magnolias.

Thanks for your help in advance!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Ideally you want to pick leaves that are already brown and dried (usually off tree) since green even if dried by heat will decompose very quickly. I find it surprising that you don't have multiple types of magnolias near you since there are several wide spread species that are native to your region (even after we ignore all of the cultivares). 

number two is wisteria
I think number four is a form of oak
number 5 is sweet gum. 

Other than the oaks, when dry (fall), the others are going to decompose very quickly. 

Ed


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

4 is oak and I think 1 is also oak.

I like to use a fast decomposer as a bottom layer and then add oak or magnolia on top, to give the microfauna something to start chewing on right away. Don't know if there's any point in doing that, but I do. I use maple leaves, usually, for this. 

Wysteria, I've got mixed feelings about. Its a beautiful vine, but, invasive, so I try to pretend that I don't like it


----------



## ibytencode (Mar 25, 2012)

Wysteria is a nightmare to keep up with. It grows like kudzu. 

Ed, I know I should have a Magnolia near by. But I have everything except Magnolia. I have Peach, Apple, Green grapes, Figs, pear trees, Bradford Pears, pine, maple, oak, etc etc etc. Magnolia.. lol ya its no where to be found.

I contemplated buying one and planting it but I won't be here to harvest from it...


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

1 and 4 look to be water oak to me. I use them pretty often in my tanks, and they last almost as long as live oak. I also like to add a faster decomposer (like maple) to my tanks for the microfauna.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

I agree with the above.

I would stay away from Wisteria leaves. They aren't very durable and although our chickens love to eat the blossoms, I do know that the dried seed pods are toxic and if a dog chews on one, it can become very sick. I have also heard that the nectar is toxic to bees, so they don't collect it from wisteria flowers. I don't know if there are any toxins in the leaves, but I'd err on the side of caution. 

The water oak works fine, as does the sweet gum. In fact, the dried sweet gum seed pods make a good amendment to the leaf litter.

The only thing lacking is a durable leaf to blend in or place on the top layer. Magnolia is good for that, but you should also be able to find some live oak trees not too far from where you live. If you get up into the mountains, you can also try rhododendron leaves. They have the added benefit of curling into a tube shape when they dry out, which is great for keeping the leaf litter from getting too compact and it provides hide spots for froglets.

Good luck.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Yep, 1 and 4 are oak...they will work great as an underlayer. I wouldn't use the sweetgum (the dried leaves have a strong smell, makes me paranoid about using them even though I have no clue if they are toxic or not...the genus name is Liquidambar which is awesome). I think the fig would be a good addition to bug cultures.

EDIT: just saw Jim's post...maybe the sweetgum is fine.


----------

